# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Recherches de familles d'accueil >  Recherche bassin pour poissons rouges dans le 69

## Kiyasan

Bonjour,

J'ai acheté il y a 3 ans, 2 poissons rouges et, trop heureux d'être ensemble, ils m'ont fait 2 bébés! Depuis 2 ans, j'essaie de m'en occuper du mieux que je peux sauf que j'arrive à mes limites. 4 poissons, en appartement, ça fait beaucoup.

J'avais un aquarium de 70L; je suis passée à un nouveau de 110L. Malgré tout ma bonne volonté, je dois me rendre à l'évidence : ils grossissent dès que je les mets dans un espace plus grand et il faut à nouveau changer ce dernier.

Malgré toute ma bonne volonté, j'arrive à mes limites. Je recherche donc un lieu où au moins 2 d'entre eux pourraient s'ébattre gaiement. Idéalement, un bassin en extérieur. 

J'habite autour de Lyon et je ne trouve aucune association proposant un bassin à poissons rouges. Je n'ai pas trop confiance dans les sites de dons d'animaux (peur qu'ils se retrouvent prisonniers d'un trop petit aquarium).
Je suis preneuse de toute opportunité dont vous auriez connaissance.

----------

